# vert grow idea



## dampdarkceller (Mar 26, 2014)

hello all,

new to growing i have an idea just wanted a little advice.

i have a room 9ft by 3.5ft by 7ft high. my idea was to do a vert grow and have shelfs going round the walls of the room maybe just one, so two levels of plants going round the outside 3 x 600watt hps cooltubes. 2 6inch inline fans, one with carbon filter and 2x oscilating fans was thinking maybe 20-25 small plants in medium size buckets

any advice aprreciated peace.


----------



## nostur (Mar 27, 2014)

3x600w might be a little bit overkill, and imo one inline fan should be able to cool it all without a problem. Other than that, I see no problem


----------



## tystikk (Mar 29, 2014)

Balls to the walls you could cram 6x600W bulbs in there, lol... But three 600W bulbs is definitely not overkill. I fear it won't be enough to properly light more than just one tier of plants.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 29, 2014)

nostur said:


> 3x600w might be a little bit overkill, and imo one inline fan should be able to cool it all without a problem. Other than that, I see no problem


Da fuck you talking about?!

9x3.5 = 31.5 square feet

1800/31.5 = 57w per square foot...right in the ideal range.


----------



## dampdarkceller (Mar 30, 2014)

Ou8aCracker2 said:


> Da fuck you talking about?!
> 
> 9x3.5 = 31.5 square feet
> 
> 1800/31.5 = 57w per square foot...right in the ideal range.


i have 2 in my current grow and cant get temps bellow 80f with incoming and outgoing on going to have to purchase a a/c unit i think thanks for input peeps


----------



## tystikk (Mar 30, 2014)

dampdarkceller said:


> i have 2 in my current grow and cant get temps bellow 80f with incoming and outgoing on going to have to purchase a a/c unit i think thanks for input peeps


Sufficient light pressure from HID almost always requires active climate control due to excessive heat buildup in an enclosed space. Nature of the beast, remember that this heat (in moderation, too much of anything is bad) is helpful for the plants to transpire water and bring minerals up the stem.


----------



## nickelz419 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ou8aCracker2 said:


> Da fuck you talking about?!
> 
> 9x3.5 = 31.5 square feet
> 
> 1800/31.5 = 57w per square foot...right in the ideal range.


 I would do 4x 600 watts ... dual stacks of lights.3.5ft wide is kinda cramped.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Apr 15, 2014)

nickelz419 said:


> I would do 4x 600 watts ... dual stacks of lights.3.5ft wide is kinda cramped.


2400w would be quite a bit much light and the extra heat added would mean a bigger a/c if running sealed,or more airflow if running passive intake.


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 15, 2014)

Check out Heath Robinson's vertical grow. 80 something plants, ONE 600 watter, and he pulled like 46 zips or something. Don't underestimate the power of the 6! :3


----------

